# [Resolved] Invalid VXD dynamic link call from acpi (05) + 00000572 to device "0026"



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

It all started while my husband was playing gin, and I asked him to minimize the window so I could add something into our checking account. The gin window would not minimize, and the system froze. I pressed control alt delete, and I've gotten a series of messages.

Message #1
ERROR STARTING PROGRAM
The HIP_comon.DLL file is linked to missing export
HPI_UTIL.DLL? [email protected]@@SA_NXZ
>>>I think this was a printer problem, so I unpluggee the HP printer, and then uninstalled the program. That resolved this window from coming up, but now I can't reinstall the HP printer software because it is "missing files needed for installation".


Message #2
C:\Programfiles\MicrosoftOffice\OSA.EXE
Windows can not run this program because its in an illegal format
>>>I think this was a Microsoft Office problem, so I uninstalled all Microsoft office software, and reinstalled it. I no longer get this message and I can now use Microsoft Office again.  

Message #3
Invaled VXD dynamic link call from acpi (05) + 00000572 to device "0026", service 8019. Your windows configuration is invalid. Run the Windows set up program again to correct this problem.
>>> I tried to use my Recovery CD, but it is not successful. I get a NEW message

Message #4
Failed to find ATTRIBS.Dat in any LST file on CD1! Proceed anyway?
This comes up during the recovery process. It appears to extract and inflate for about 3 minutes, then it stops with the above message.

Any help on my issues would be appreciated. Something similar has happened before and I formatted the hard drive and reinstalled all programs. This fixed the problem, but it was such a pain. I wish I could just find the missing component, and reinstall that????

Thanks again.

Rachel


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would have suggested trying to restore a previous registry, but this is likely to replace entries associated with the printer that has now been removed.

Most likely though it seems these errors are resulting from damage to files on the hard drive. Therefore, although I don't usually recommend this, you are probably going to need to run scandisk in thorough mode. I would have it 'prompt' for errors rather than automatically fix things. If it finds problems in the FAT structure, I would defer fixing it until you have backed up everything that you can.

When does this message come up? On boot up?

Invaled VXD dynamic link call from acpi (05) + 00000572 to device "0026", service 8019. Your windows configuration is invalid. Run the Windows set up program again to correct this problem.

ACPI is Advanced Power Configuration Interface and relates to Power Management processes. I can't find any solutions to the error and there are quite a few instances in Google > Groups. The 'invalid link' error in general is like a version conflict.

You might try looking for ACPI in the Device Manager (probably under 'system devices') and see what happens if you check the 'disable in this hardware profile' option. You will probably have to press the power button down for five to 8 seconds to complete a shutdown with it disabled.

Also, if you notice, device 0026 in this article is Advanced Power Management:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;137335

APM can be removed and reinstalled by following this procedure:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q188134


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks for your reply!!!!

>>>>>Most likely though it seems these errors are resulting from damage to files on the hard drive. Therefore, although I don't usually recommend this, you are probably going to need to run scandisk in thorough mode.
---I tried this a couple of days ago. I had it FIX problems. At the time I didn't look for FAT files. I ran it again today, and it had no errors.

>>>>When does this message come up? On boot up? 
---Yes. While booting up.

>>>>>You might try looking for ACPI in the Device Manager (probably under 'system devices') and see what happens if you check the 'disable in this hardware profile' option. 
-----I tried this. Nothing different.

>>>>>APM can be removed and reinstalled by following this procedure: 
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...B;en-us;q188134
-----I will try this. Although my symptoms are not the same as they give on that web site, I don't think it could hurt---and maybe it will help!!??


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Is this a laptop with a save partition or file?


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

IMM,

Thanks for your reply.

>>>Is this a laptop with a save partition or file?
----It's not a laptop. It is a Hewlett Packard Pavilion. I have Windows 98SE.

Rachel


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No luck with reinstalling APM, I guess?


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

>>>>>No luck with reinstalling APM, I guess?
-----I started to do that procedure, but I ran into a road block.
Under System devices in my Device Manager I have:

ACPI Generic Bus
ACPI System Button
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS

The procedure to reinstall APM asked me to find the APM, which I don't have. I did check "disable in this hardware profile" on the ACPI Generic Bus Properties, but i'm still having my same problem.

??
Rachel


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I see, ACPI will supersede APM on some systems and APM is not listed. It's possible following the same directions for ACPI will work, but not having done it personally, I can't guarantee it or that you won't end up in a worse hole. I do see that ACPI is listed as an installable device in my Win98 Add New Hardware Wizard -- but that system uses APM which I've removed and reinstalled a couple of times.


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

OK. Removing the ASPI and "adding new hardware" worked to remove the:
"Invalid VXD dynamic link call from acep(05) + 00000572 to device "0026", service 8019" 
code from appearing when I boot up. YEAH!!!

It appeared to remove and reinstall TONS of components. My CDROM disappeared, it did not recognize the mute button on my expanded keyboard and my monitor can only be set to 16 colors. 

So I ran my disk recovery CD. This helped the CD and keyboard problem, but my my monitor still only shows 16 colors, and there are no better options in the "properties" option, where I would normally select true colors. 

I noticed exclamation points in my Device Manager tab of the System Properties. They are next to:
-Display Adapters, Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV 2.1
-Keyboard, Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft natural Keyboard
-System devices, Direct memory access controller


The Keyboard and direct memory access controller options have duplicate devices in the widow, but the Intel(R) one is not a duplicate. It does, however, have another button in the display adapter category called "Standard Display Adapter (VGA).

I was thinking of removing the duplicates, but I'm not sure about what to do to resolve the Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV 2.1 error.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may only need to use the "update driver" option through the Device Manager and look the intel drivers to reinstall. Windows may even automatically redetect and reinstall them if you remove the device.

However, I think this page contains the correct graphics drivers for your chipset an OS. I would download them and try booting in safe mode, then running the exe. You can try it as a first or second resort.

http://downloadfinder2.intel.com/scripts-df/Detail_Desc.asp?agr=N&ProductID=178&DwnldID=4666

There is a readme included on the page

This appears to be the latest version with the pv2.1 being a much earlier one, probably no longer available.

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/drivermatrix.htm

Generally speaking you should remove any of the devices, including duplicates, that are flagged in the Device Manager. Generally Windows will redetect and reinstall the drivers for them. You may need a Windows CD with respect to some.


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

Thank You Rollin' Rod

The following procedure resolved by invalid VXD message. I had to modify the procedure, because I did not have APM, instead I removed "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS" from my device manager.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...B;en-us;q188134

Thanks for all of your help!!!!
I've learned a lot.


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

Thank you Rollin' Rod!!!!

I removed and reinstalled the "Intel® 810/815 Chipset Families (Intel 82810/82815 Graphics Controller)" as found on the following web site.

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/drivermatrix.htm

Not only am I able to pick True Color again, I think the resolution is even better than before (or maybe I'm just in a "glass is half full" kind of mood!!).

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Outstanding. You are most welcome. If we've whittled away all those problems to none, I will mark this as 'resolved'.


----------



## brusseau (Feb 8, 2003)

After that whole "Invalid VXD dynamic link.....etc" problem my printer stopped working. I had uninstalled the software, and tried to reinstall it. The installation would not work because "a file needed for installation could not be found."

Apollo emailed me today and taught me a "back door" way of installing the software so I can use my printer again!

I put in the printer installation CD
Instead of just clicking "install" I close the program.
I use the install hardware from the control panel.
When prompted I choose D:
Open the Eng folder
Open the Driver folder
Open the Win9x_me folder
click install

It may not be the PERFECT way to do it, but I can print out (& file) my taxes now!!!

Thanks again for all of your help. You are a very generous person.


----------



## astrolbrite (Jan 9, 2005)

We tried all the above options but our bad message kept comming back

So as another option we removed the agp video card and repalced it with a identical agp video card, then reinstalled the software.

Now everything is fine. But thanks for all the early info as it's a step by step process and if 1 option does not work another will.

Have a Great Day


----------

